# What polish to use for different colors ??



## rtr (May 14, 2007)

Hey guys wanted to know what polishes to use for the different colors of glass . I know the tin is used for clear , like milk bottles and the aluminum works good for aqua . But what for amber , cobalt  and greens . I am trying to clear up the inside of a cobalt paneled Seitz Bros. I used aluminum for a final polish both inside and out . The outside looks good but the inside is hazy . Tried just the inside awhile longer with no change . Does the age of glass also correspond with different polishes , read somewhere pre-civil war was either harder or softer don't remember and cannot find it again ! Also honey amber  or yellow olives , which to use on them . Any help is apreciated . Thanks,
 rtr


----------



## Bottle tumbler (May 14, 2007)

Some glass is softer, you can do a few things. look through the base of the bottle. Is that clear? if so, you have micro pitting from copper tumbling over and hitting the sides and leaving tiny chips. if so then put a smaller amount inside, just enough to make a thin line from top to bottom when laid on it's side and do on fast speed, 24 to 48 hours should clear it up.
 or if not then try cerium oxide. used on softer glass,


----------

